# Do we need to carry the log book?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Going to France and Italy, coming back through Switzerland, Germany and Holland or maybe doing France and then Spain. Do we need to carry the original log book, copies or nothing at all?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Originals as I understand it.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I assume by log book, you mean V5? if so - original


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> Going to France and Italy, coming back through Switzerland, Germany and Holland or maybe doing France and then Spain. Do we need to carry the original log book, ?


yes!

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

......... in addition, you might like to consider scanning the originals and attaching them to an email sent to yourself.

If the originals are ever stolen, you have something to fall back on that the police might find helpful.





.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> ......... in addition, you might like to consider scanning the originals and attaching them to an email sent to yourself.
> 
> If the originals are ever stolen, you have something to fall back on that the police might find helpful.
> 
> .


or upload them to somewhere like Dropbox/OneDrive/Google Drive


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep your original docs in a safe place and use copies as 'working' documents. 
It's also a good idea to digitally store copies onto a memory stick or card. Belt 'n braces and all that.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I forgot them on our last trip.....*she* was far harder than any authorities could have been:crying:


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

In my experience you need the original V5 to buy the vignette in Switzerland


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree; originals in secure place in vehicle, GOOD double sided copies as "working documents and at least a scanned copy sent as an e-mail to yourself - the USB stick is OK BUT if the MH was stolen (I know that is very unlikely) or destroyed by fire then you would need to be able to access the details for the police and insurance. IMO ALL documents should be scanned and sent as attachments; passport, driving licence, insurance certificate, MoT certificate, health insurance and a repeat prescription sheet in case you need to prove that too.....

I know that is a lot of attachments, but if you send the email to yourself and store it in a folder such as "All Important words" that means you know where to find it (and also perhaps the password for your other half's e-mails and vice versa...... You do not need to put the passwords as clear words but simply give yourself a clue such as; "Where I was born" if that is your password...... think security the whole time, but do back everything up......

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

EJB said:


> I forgot them on our last trip.....*she* was far harder than any authorities could have been:crying:


How did "SHE" find out???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I understand that in France, and maybe in other countries also, it is a requirement to prove ownership of a vehicle.

Obviously the V5C does not do this, because of the disclaimer from the DVLA.

How else does one do this? I have a Bill of Sale from the Seller to me, but how do I prove he owned it?

How do French drivers prove ownership? Is their registration document a 'register of title' as is a British Ship's Registration Certificate?

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I don't know about France but certainly in Germany the registration document is considered to be legal proof of ownership.
IIRC it's a two part document, of which one part is the proof of title.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> How did "SHE" find out???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


We've been married over 50 years....I haven't got a chance:surprise:
:crying:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I don't know about France but certainly in Germany the registration document is considered to be legal proof of ownership.
> IIRC it's a two part document, of which one part is the proof of title.


Ken

Just to be clear please, are you saying that in Germany the UK V5C or the German equivalent is considered proof of ownership? Or both, of course.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Ken
> 
> Just to be clear please, are you saying that in Germany the UK V5C or the German equivalent is considered proof of ownership? Or both, of course.
> 
> Geoff


It's the German document that is the proof of title Geoff, but because their system works as it does they don't question the fact that the UK V5 isn't proof of title. If the French system is the same as the German one I suspect that 99% of French officials would assume the same.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The _Carte Gris i_s proof of ownership in France and it's where fines come back to if you get caught on a camera......

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

This may be of assistance. http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

kabundi said:


> In my experience you need the original V5 to buy the vignette in Switzerland


From my own experiences, if you are over 3.5t then you do need the V5 to demonstrate to the Swiss Customs your actual MH class & weight.

Ian


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not true my friend. You can buy it on the border without documents, just have the €40. Job done. Done it many times. Or you can buy it in the UK at the Swiss travel centre.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

In the unlikely event of driving a vehicle which doesn't belong to you, you will need V5 AND a letter of permission from the owner - Gordon

(Never been asked for any of this.)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

kabundi said:


> In my experience you need the original V5 to buy the vignette in Switzerland


Never been asked for it when buying a vignette either in Switzerland at the border or at Swiss Travel centre in London.

French police ... and others I expect.. insist on the original doc. (if asked). :serious:

The Swiss are more concerned with making sure you stick the vignette on the window, thus rendering it unstickable and reusable by someone else.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I believe that for over 3.5t and if you are emissions category better than 3 *and* have the emissions data on the V5 you will need it(or some other document) to prove that to get the lower rates applicable to the emission class.

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

In the case of Spain it is definitely the originals of your V5 and MOT that you must be able to show on demand, as well as your EU compliant driving licence, insurance certificate and passport.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We were once stopped from boarding the ferry at Bilboa by the Guardia Civil
Quite a scary event.
Graham and dog were led away from the van.
A police dog entered van and sniffed round
All cupboards etc were searched.
I was required to produce all documents which fortunately I had all neatly displayed in a file.
We were last on to the boat!

For this reason I carry all original documents with copies at home.
When buying insurance in insist on paper copies as a would not have fancied trying to bring up an e- mail copy 

No idea why we were singled out


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MEES said:


> For this reason I carry all original documents with copies at home.
> When buying insurance in insist on paper copies as a would not have fancied trying to bring up an e- mail copy


Nasty experience.

Point taken about Insurance, but could they really tell the difference between a copy printed off on your computer from one printed off on the Agent's computer?

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DBSS said:


> From my own experiences, if you are over 3.5t then you do need the V5 to demonstrate to the Swiss Customs your actual MH class & weight.
> 
> Ian





Blobsta said:


> Not true my friend. You can buy it on the border without documents, just have the €40. Job done. Done it many times. Or you can buy it in the UK at the Swiss travel centre.


Bob he's referring to the OVER 3.5 ton vehicles, you need the V5 to show the weight. Vignettes do not apply for these, you have a "pass" to show - and it's cheaper than the vignette for a 10 day pass!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I believe that for over 3.5t and if you are emissions category better than 3 *and* have the emissions data on the V5 you will need it(or some other document) to prove that to get the lower rates applicable to the emission class.
> 
> Geoff


needed for verifying your rate of charge on the austrian Go-box as well


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ridiculous I know but I no longer have a working printer since son in law borrowed it 
I do so little printing these days I just insist on a paper copy and so get bunch of documents photocopied ( by son in law )
Margaret


----------

